# NEUROTRANSMITTERS



## Esque (Jun 24, 2010)

I have random obsessions upon occasion.
In fact, there's one in particular I'm thinking about right now:  neurotransmitters.

So I have a request:  Tell me everything you know or think about neurotransmitters.  

Please?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 24, 2010)

hmm, well, my mom sent me this ages ago. 

The Best Neuroscience Guide Ever (because it has cats)


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 27, 2010)

*UGH DO NOT REMIND ME ABOUT NEUROTRANSMITTERS

acetyl choline can suck my dick
*


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 30, 2010)

psychoshittry


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 30, 2010)

Watershed said:


> psychoshittry


Psychology is cool. D=

High dopamine levels apparently is correlated with the development of schizophrenia.

There.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 1, 2010)

psychiatry is cool

psychology is lame


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 7, 2010)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> hmm, well, my mom sent me this ages ago.
> 
> The Best Neuroscience Guide Ever (because it has cats)


This is now everything I know about neuroscience.


----------

